# Kick Habit.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Two weeks with out any jokes. Happy to say that I have kick the joke habit. Thank God.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

We all went cold turkey :nono2:
need more jokes


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A pig and a chicken go into a bar...


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Nick said:


> A pig and a chicken go into a bar...


Ok I'll bite.

"The bartender says.....?

Ok, whos next? Can't wait to see this thread in a couple weeks!!


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

audiomaster said:


> Ok I'll bite.
> 
> "The bartender says.....?
> 
> Ok, whos next? Can't wait to see this thread in a couple weeks!!


to the blond sitting in front of him...?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

yosoyellobo said:


> to the blond sitting in front of him...?


"That's an ugly cow you have there..."


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

"To which the lawyer responds, ..."


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> "To which the lawyer responds, ..."


"If you say 'That was no cow, that was my wife' I'll sue you for all you're worth."

Jokes by committee generally don't work well :nono2:


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

billsharpe said:


> "If you say 'That was no cow, that was my wife' I'll sue you for all you're worth."
> 
> Jokes by committee generally don't work well :nono2:


No, just shows how quick something can go downhill when a lawyer gets involved!!!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

audiomaster said:


> No, just shows how quick something can go downhill when a lawyer gets involved!!!


Hee hee hee hee!:lol:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Here I thought this was about punting nuns...


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Did you hear the one about the man who opened a dry-cleaning business
next door to the convent? He knocked on the door and asked the Mother
Superior if she had any dirty habits.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Has anyone seen Mike Hunt?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> Has anyone seen Mike Hunt?


I didn't even know Mike had a hobby


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

A minister, a priest, and a rabbi walk into a bar, and the bartender says

"What is this, a joke?"


----------

